# Marijuana possession question (attorney advice)



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

A friends son was caught with 2 ounces of marijuana this weekend. He is 23 years old. What will most likely be the outcome with the courts in this situation. He has been charged with possession. Not intent to distribute. I would appreciate any feedback and advice for her.


----------



## Pescador Viejo Loco (May 21, 2004)

*Share*

Si! Si!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

If it is their first arrest an attorney could get them off on deferred adjudication.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

I agree maybe some community service or probation. Nothing major. It is a class A offense. Hopefully they can get it knocked down. But all depends on criminal history.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

In 1984, 2 doobies at school, got me the the US Army.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

http://norml.org/laws/item/texas-penalties-2

up to 4 is ok.............then u hit felony range with mandatory minimum jail time

My guess is deferred adjudication and a 1k fine


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

FishFinder said:


> A friends son was caught with 2 ounces of marijuana this weekend. He is 23 years old. What will most likely be the outcome with the courts in this situation. He has been charged with possession. Not intent to distribute. I would appreciate any feedback and advice for her.


Why was he carrying around 2 ounces?


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

_A person's driver's license is automatically suspended on final conviction of a drug offense_.

Ouch, that was on the bottom of that NORML chart. Not sure if that would apply if they get deferred adjudication of guilt though.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

Rubberback said:


> Why was he carrying around 2 ounces?


because the whole QP was too bulky...duh


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Better call Saul


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Steven H said:


> _A person's driver's license is automatically suspended on final conviction of a drug offense_.


Which makes it harder for them to get to work. Brilliant!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Rubberback said:


> Why was he carrying around 2 ounces?


He was going fishing twice?
Old days with a bucket of KFC.


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

What county was he arrested in? That can make a difference as not all do pre-trial diversion. 

Also, his attorney needs to request to have it weighed by the lab. This will be more precise and hopefully it falls below 2 ounces and drops to a B misdemeanor. 

From there, if the county has it, ask for pre-trial diversion which would allow him to wipe it off his record of he adheres by the terms of the diversion. He could even get the arrest taken off the books like it never happened. 

If no PTD, then he would be eligible for deferred adjudication which is a type of probation that if he successfully completes it he could have the arrest sealed; but it would still be on his record forever. It would just NOT be a conviction. Also with deferred he would not lose his tdl. 

If he's in the Harris county area send me a pm and I will send you some attorneys to talk to.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

bubbas kenner said:


> He was going fishing twice?
> Old days with a bucket of KFC.


LOL! Maybe, if he was fishing solo.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Hope he gets the charges dismissed. I'd do what is needed to keep this off his record.


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

It's near impossible to get it dismissed. DL will get suspended, but can get a work clause to drive to and from work only. Will get community service and a monthly trip to a probation officer with drug test on each one and pay fine. Will also have to take a drug and alcohol class and get an SR 22 to get DL back.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Its not impossible. Happens everyday, its just expensive.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Hope the charges are dropped or at the least he gets d.a. Marijuana laws are so bogus.

Legalize - not decriminalize - now!!


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

GMTK, PM has been sent to you!


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

TexasVines said:


> because the whole QP was too bulky...duh


LMAO!!!


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Hope the charges are dropped or at the least he gets d.a. Marijuana laws are so bogus.
> 
> Legalize - not decriminalize - now!!


Yep, 100%.

Then, end mandatory minimum sentencing. Both are ridiculous.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Hopefully this is a lesson learned for this person.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Maybe there is some sympathy toward the devils lettuce or sumpin but if he was found in possession of...hhmmm...idk...juuuuust two trout over 25"....or had juuuuuuuust two extra flounder....or that buck was juuuuuust two inches from being 13".....or only went past the Cedar Bayou sign twice....

This place would be lit up like a firecracker wanting to hang em from a shrimp boat.....not giving advice about how to get out of it or make it less.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

sgrem said:


> Maybe there is some sympathy toward the devils lettuce or sumpin but if he was found in possession of...hhmmm...idk...juuuuust two trout over 25"....or had juuuuuuuust two extra flounder....or that buck was juuuuuust two inches from being 13".....or only went past the Cedar Bayou sign twice....
> 
> This place would be lit up like a firecracker wanting to hang em from a shrimp boat.....not giving advice about how to get out of it or make it less.


you saying they should throw the book at him or make an example out of him? just curious..


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

*Arrest*

Kid has never been arrested and is in College! Why he had this I have no clue...


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Carrying around 2 oz for personal use? Right LOL


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

capt. david said:


> Carrying around 2 oz for personal use? Right LOL


LOL! Not if you have one of these.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

FishFinder said:


> Kid has never been arrested and is in College! Why he had this I have no clue...


 2oz is a LOT for a college kid.........that ain't selling it


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Young people do stupid stuff. So do old people. Hi o woefully he gets a break and learns that it ain't a good idea to be running around with a bunch of weed. Waste of tax dollars to be pursueing this kind of nonsense. Time to decriminalize at the very minimum


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

Spirit said:


> Hope the charges are dropped or at the least he gets d.a. Marijuana laws are so bogus.
> 
> Legalize - not decriminalize - now!!


actually decriminalization is better, legalized it will be taxed and GMO'd


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

DSL_PWR said:


> you saying they should throw the book at him or make an example out of him? just curious..


Im saying enforce the law and fines and whatever sentencing. There are laws and punishments for breaking them. Seems purdy straight forward. Same as in any of my examples above.

People freak out when they see pics online of people breaking our game laws stealing the wildlife and fish from the people of the State of Texas. But seem to think its cute when these kids post pics of drug use or other similar activities that are against the laws of the State of Texas.

He broke a known law. its a simple process. pay up take responsibility and learn your lesson.

I used to get traffic tickets too....till i got sick of paying for them.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Weed will not be decriminalized in TX. anytime soon. We can't even get Casino's here. You really think my 80 yr old step dad, or 74 yr old mother, and their voting friends will vote pro Marijuana? My guess is we're 15 yrs out before that voting block, is no longer voting.

Not that there's anything wrong with being against weed. It's their choice to be against it. Since they're a large voting block, as well as contributors to politicians. I just don't see TX. voting to decriminalize it, anytime soon. The Fed's sure haven't yet. Primarily for the same purpose.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

sgrem said:


> Im saying enforce the law and fines and whatever sentencing. There are laws and punishments for breaking them. Seems purdy straight forward. Same as in any of my examples above.
> 
> People freak out when they see pics online of people breaking our game laws stealing the wildlife and fish from the people of the State of Texas. But seem to think its cute when these kids post pics of drug use or other similar activities that are against the laws of the State of Texas.
> 
> ...


I was thinkin the same thing had he come on here looking for leagal advice for a poacher or a good dwi lawyer they wouldve said burn the kid at the stake! Shoot his dog! Burn down his garage! **** in his pillow case! Sack of dope though....eh he's prolly a good kid, hate for this to ruin his life. So what if it's a law that a large group of people don't agree with, it's the law. I told this fella I know the other day my sure fire method for passing a drug test......he was all for up until I told him the part about not doing drugs.....


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

MarkU said:


> Weed will not be decriminalized in TX. anytime soon. We can't even get Casino's here. You really think my 80 yr old step dad, or 74 yr old mother, and their voting friends will vote pro Marijuana? My guess is we're 15 yrs out before that voting block, is no longer voting.
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with being against weed. It's their choice to be against it. Since they're a large voting block, as well as contributors to politicians. I just don't see TX. voting to decriminalize it, anytime soon. The Fed's sure haven't yet. Primarily for the same purpose.


I know many 70 and 80 year olds that support legalization of marijuana but would, like myself, not support a gambling operation in our state. God made weed and pronounced that it was good ... I somehow missed the scriptures on His creation of casinos.

As to the uproar over violation of hunting and fishing laws vs marijuana laws -- one is just and needed, one has no basis and is totally unjust. Gaming laws affect the greater good and are necessary, marijuana laws are a violation of my personal freedoms. Besides, God pronounced it good, man does not have the right, imo, to supersede God.


----------



## Right_Hook (Sep 12, 2015)

Here is the cost of < than 2oz. in Jefferson County.

1000.00 Attorney-for court
3000.00 Attorney-if goes to trial
400.00/oz. fine
320.00 Court Cost for Plea
1460.00 Court Cost for Trial
240.00-Dope Class
80/mo.-Probation for 1 year ($960.00)
1000.00 to seal record after completion of probation and dope class.
(After 1 year of end of probation)
Class B Misdemeanor for life
Suspended Drivers License for 6 month (if the Judge is being a hard ***)


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

God made poison ivy and anthrax too....all natural baby.

When I was battling stage 4 cancer tybe B aggressive cancer for a year and losing weight because i couldnt eat or couldnt keep anything down and here i am eating baby food or whatever i could eat doctor told me he could get me medical marijuana if needed....naw....ill pass.

you can gamble....there are laws and punishments for that too. 

Look folks yall do as you wish and push the limits of whatever laws. That is your pursuit of happiness. ......but when you get caught.....well there is no crying in baseball.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Spirit said:


> I know many 70 and 80 year olds that support legalization of marijuana but would, like myself, not support a gambling operation in our state. God made weed and pronounced that it was good ... I somehow missed the scriptures on His creation of casinos.
> 
> As to the uproar over violation of hunting and fishing laws vs marijuana laws -- one is just and needed, one has no basis and is totally unjust. Gaming laws affect the greater good and are necessary, marijuana laws are a violation of my personal freedoms. Besides, God pronounced it good, man does not have the right, imo, to supersede God.


I have officially read my dumb internet statement for the day. Thank you


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Spirit said:


> I know many 70 and 80 year olds that support legalization of marijuana but would, like myself, not support a gambling operation in our state. God made weed and pronounced that it was good ... I somehow missed the scriptures on His creation of casinos.
> 
> As to the uproar over violation of hunting and fishing laws vs marijuana laws -- one is just and needed, one has no basis and is totally unjust. Gaming laws affect the greater good and are necessary, marijuana laws are a violation of my personal freedoms. Besides, God pronounced it good, man does not have the right, imo, to supersede God.


Not trying to argue with you. But I never read the scripture stating weed is OK. I do know about the ones concerning following the laws of land, so to speak. I'm sure there are some older folks who support weed. My point is the majority of them, or the ones I know. Would vote against it.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Spirit, do you smoke pot?


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Spirit, have you ever bought a lotto ticket? The lotto is gambling your money to win more money so how are you going to talk about the casinos not being in the bible and be against it but play the lottery?


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

sgrem said:


> Im saying enforce the law and fines and whatever sentencing. There are laws and punishments for breaking them. Seems purdy straight forward. Same as in any of my examples above.
> 
> People freak out when they see pics online of people breaking our game laws stealing the wildlife and fish from the people of the State of Texas. But seem to think its cute when these kids post pics of drug use or other similar activities that are against the laws of the State of Texas.
> 
> ...


X a gazillion

So many on here are soo quick to play the holier than though card, and pick and choose what laws or rules they want to enforce. The kid knew the risks and decided the reward was greater. Now he has to deal with the consequences.

Kid should learn consequences and accountability, not that rules are for the other guy.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Simple question. 
Why post about a friends son and this subject?

Shouldn't the parent be the one who asks the questions and especially on a public website? I know no names were mentioned but bringing someone elses family matters to the internet is a bit out of bounds in my opinion.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Here some legal advice.
Next time any yall hire an illegal mexican go throw yourself in jail .


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Seems to me the op is looking for a lawyer. My answer didn't help because I don't know one. I see no harm in asking.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

LouieB said:


> Simple question.
> Why post about a friends son and this subject?
> 
> Shouldn't the parent be the one who asks the questions and especially on a public website? I know no names were mentioned but bringing someone elses family matters to the internet is a bit out of bounds in my opinion.


We have a new leader for the dumbest post. Sorry man, but you yourself wrote,"I know no names were mentioned". And the OP is using a screen name. So if he's asking for help for an unknown "Friends, kids problem." How is he hurting the unknown, 3 times removed party?

Jeesh!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

And everybody that drank during prohibition should've been thrown in jail. Not all laws are created evil. Blow jobs used to be illegal as well. Think of all the grandma's that should have served time. Yep there is a good chance Maw Maw participated. The idea that a kid should pay the rest of his life for a youthful indiscretion is pretty hard core. It is a bad law. And the majority of Texans see it that way


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Rubberback said:


> Why was he carrying around 2 ounces?


as we referred to it in my younger days, he was planning on "Blazing Down The Forest" LMAO puff-puff pass:bounce:, quit Bogartin the gonji bro.:rotfl::texasflag


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

at 23 he is hardly youthful.... knows the rules and the fully understands the ramifications. enforce the law. the laws are not cafeteria style when you get caught. i doubt at 2oz that this was his first time....you would work up to 2 ozs right? how many conversations with other pot smokers did he have about what to do if you get caught while working his way up to 2oz. That is not youthful indiscretion.

(If) I break some laws....i understand what happens if i get caught....i take that responsibility. I am prepared to face that....No need to get out of it or around it or cry about it.

How about some oriental Texan with a trunkload of flounder? Or crew boat out catching a boat load of snapper.....Should they have their fishing license revoked? for those moments of indiscretion?

Laws....and punishments....very simple. Dont cry. Start lighting up illegals crossing the border till they get the message too..... Make it no biggie you can get out of it then what do we have. It is not a perfect system but it is the best system on the planet. Or maybe yall choosing which laws are ok to let slide would prefer France.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

poppadawg said:


> And everybody that drank during prohibition should've been thrown in jail. Not all laws are created evil. Blow jobs used to be illegal as well. Think of all the grandma's that should have served time. Yep there is a good chance Maw Maw participated. The idea that a kid should pay the rest of his life for a youthful indiscretion is pretty hard core. It is a bad law. And the majority of Texans see it that way


Is that you Obama?

Lets open the prison doors and let the unjustly incarcerated folks go :rybka:


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

MarkU said:


> Not trying to argue with you. But I never read the scripture stating weed is OK.


Genesis 1:12?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

TIMBOv2 said:


> as we refeered it in my younger days, he was planning on "Blazing Down The Forest" LMAO puff-puff pass:bounce:, quit Bogartin the gonji bro.:rotfl::texasflag


 I shouldn't post this but back when I was young people went to prison for a joint. 
Most people never carried more than they could eat.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

batmaninja said:


> Is that you Obama?
> 
> Lets open the prison doors and let the unjustly incarcerated folks go :rybka:


If they busted every college kid that had smoked dope, white collar middle class America would no longer exist. Or any CEOs for that matter. Locking people up for silly reasons in a country that prides itself on being free is not a good idea. And it is very very expensive


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

The earth brought forth vegetation, plants yielding seed after their kind, and trees bearing fruit with seed in them, after their kind; and God saw that it was good.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

sgrem said:


> It is not a perfect system but it is the best system on the planet. Or maybe yall choosing which laws are ok to let slide would prefer France.


A lot of Americans hope that our country continues to evolve and that silly, unjust laws will be repealed.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Oso Blanco said:


> The earth brought forth vegetation, plants yielding seed after their kind, and trees bearing fruit with seed in them, after their kind; and God saw that it was good.


Oh brutha......

Bring him with you to tell that to the judge and senators. End of thread....best advice for the OP to deal with this....no attorney needed....you have all you need above....roll eyes.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

poppadawg said:


> A lot of Americans hope that our country continues to evolve and that silly, unjust laws will be repealed.


UNTIL THEN....we do not get to pick which laws to enforce because of what a lot of Americans think....


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

sgrem said:


> UNTIL THEN....we do not get to pick which laws to enforce because of what a lot of Americans think....


Yeah you do. You dont want the cops and the justice system allocating the same amount of resources on jaywalking that they do on murder


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

poppadawg said:


> If they busted every college kid that had smoked dope, white collar middle class America would no longer exist. Or any CEOs for that matter. Locking people up for silly reasons in a country that prides itself on being free is not a good idea. And it is very very expensive


I dont disagree with you here.

But now your are sounding like the folks in Ferguson. You know the ones that said looting was a reasonable political protest.

'Look I think the snapper law is stupid, the 5 trout law, the 13 inch buck law, but you know what. I still follow those laws.


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

sgrem said:


> at 23 he is hardly youthful.... knows the rules and the fully understands the ramifications. enforce the law. the laws are not cafeteria style when you get caught. i doubt at 2oz that this was his first time....you would work up to 2 ozs right? how many conversations with other pot smokers did he have about what to do if you get caught while working his way up to 2oz. That is not youthful indiscretion.
> 
> (If) I break some laws....i understand what happens if i get caught....i take that responsibility. I am prepared to face that....No need to get out of it or around it or cry about it.
> 
> ...


You are looking at this the wrong way. The guy will not get off Scot free and that is the point others are making. I will try to make my point. My oldest son was speeding and when the LEO was turning around my son made two right hand turns and saw the LEO behind him and he pulled over. They charged him with evading and he did not fight it or try to get it reduced. It was a class 3 felony. That charge has hunted him and it will be there forever.

This young man is going to pay something. Did you see the post about the fees that will be involved. I do agree that with 2 oz it is not his first rodeo.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

sgrem said:


> When I was battling stage 4 cancer tybe B aggressive cancer for a year and losing weight because i couldnt eat or couldnt keep anything down and here i am eating baby food or whatever i could eat doctor told me he could get me medical marijuana if needed....naw....ill pass.


Nothing personal, but you are so anti, that your own Doc told you to partake to help you heal, and you refused. I doubt that you could have a balanced viewpoint. Are you that biased on all medications or just mj?


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

sgrem said:


> Oh brutha......
> 
> Bring him with you to tell that to the judge and senators. End of thread....best advice for the OP to deal with this....no attorney needed....you have all you need above....roll eyes.


I put it up there for FYI. I do not agree with Spirits interpretation. Heroin and cocaine both come from plants.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Brew said:


> Genesis 1:12?


I understand that scripture. Heck look at the Coca plant. I guess Cocaine is OK too? My point was, no where does it specifically state Weed is OK.

I'm not trying to make this a Biblical debate. But there are plenty of scriptures telling believers to follow the laws of the land. See link if you're so inclined: http://www.compellingtruth.org/Laws-land.html


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

MarkU said:


> I understand that scripture. Heck look at the Coca plant. I guess Cocaine is OK too? My point was, no where does it specifically state Weed is OK.
> 
> I'm not trying to make this a Biblical debate. But there are plenty of scriptures telling believers to follow the laws of the land. See link if you're so inclined: http://www.compellingtruth.org/Laws-land.html


It use to be. They put it in coca cola.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

cocaine and morphine both have legitimate medicinal uses


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

jc said:


> cocaine and morphine both have legitimate medicinal uses


Throw in Herbal Viagra, and Lamar Odom will agree with you!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

FishFinder said:


> Kid has never been arrested and is in College! Why he had this I have no clue...


Ummmmm, I know. He wanted to get lit up like a Mo Fo!

23 ain't no kid, btw......


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh and BTW, I am not for making MJ legal until they find a way to test better for it. Unless there is a test I do not know about they could have smoked three weeks ago on a camping trip or in the morning before they came to work.


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

MarkU said:


> Throw in Herbal Viagra, and Lamar Odom will agree with you!


I had to green you for that one.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

I agree with Sgrem, the college student needs to be persecuted and made to be homeless. Next thing you know he will be stealing cars and smoking meth.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

MarkU said:


> We have a new leader for the dumbest post. Sorry man, but you yourself wrote,"I know no names were mentioned". And the OP is using a screen name. So if he's asking for help for an unknown "Friends, kids problem." How is he hurting the unknown, 3 times removed party?
> 
> Jeesh!


Wow. You that deep into your friends life you have to get information for them?

sad3sm

Do you you worry about your friends kids problems enough to ask a serious legal question (In my opinion it is) on an internet forum? Or do you think enough of the family to allow them to deal with their own problems in house?

And as for Dumb posts...I think you top the list.


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

jc said:


> cocaine and morphine both have legitimate medicinal uses


So does MJ.


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

:brew2:I should have done this earlier. Wheres my popcorn.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

WilliamH said:


> Spirit, do you smoke pot?


No, the risk is too high. If it were legal, would I? Absolutely.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

does this kid know where to get some good weed? like dro?,lmao. good atty and he'll be fine


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

LouieB said:


> Wow. You that deep into your friends life you have to get information for them?
> 
> sad3sm
> 
> ...


Oh well, you're still winning in my book. I still don't understand your problem with asking a question. On a basically anonymous website, where no one would know, who you are talking about.

As far as having friends who ask me for help, or vise versa. I have plenty I can rely on, as they can rely on me. I assure you, they wouldn't be bothered in the least. If I asked for some anonymous help in a forum. That's the beauty of anonymity.

Feel free to disagree with me. That's your choice. Not everyone is wound as tight, as you apparently are.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

poppadawg said:


> Yeah you do. You dont want the cops and the justice system allocating the same amount of resources on jaywalking that they do on murder


As said above. There are laws and punishments for breaking them. Jaywalking and murder have different punishments for a reason.

Ive jaywalked plenty.....cuz i dont care about the punishment. I have broken traffic laws and understand what will happen if i get pulled over. I carry concealed and will use my weapon if i am forced to in last option to ultimately defend.....TO MAKE SURE it wont be murder.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

MarkU said:


> I understand that scripture. Heck look at the Coca plant. I guess Cocaine is OK too? My point was, no where does it specifically state Weed is OK.
> 
> I'm not trying to make this a Biblical debate. But there are plenty of scriptures telling believers to follow the laws of the land. See link if you're so inclined: http://www.compellingtruth.org/Laws-land.html


No debate from me but,you asked the question. "I give you all the seed bearing herbs & plants to use" seems pretty clear cut, doesn't say except for weed & shrooms.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

poppadawg said:


> Nothing personal, but you are so anti, that your own Doc told you to partake to help you heal, and you refused. I doubt that you could have a balanced viewpoint. Are you that biased on all medications or just mj?


Doc was treating my cancer. He said if i thought i needed so i could have an appetitie he could get it but that it was absolutely bad for me and he wouldnt recommend it if i was tough enough to do otherwise. Balanced enough for ya?

I dont care about MJ at all....dont care who uses. I have several friends that use a lot....some have a dayum farm in bedroom #3....dont care. Dont bring that mess into my home. Do as you want....no judgements here at all. I dont have an issue with most issues like this at all. But if you knowingly walk the line .... on purpose..... of your free will and choice and pursuit of happiness high five. Get caught face consequences. Dont ask the rest of us to look the other way for you and help you get out of it. Take responsibility put on your big boy pants and stop looking for excuses to justify laws you dont agree with Frenchy. There are places that allow what you want....go there.

I couldnt care less of mj was legal or not. I couldnt care less who uses or doesnt. I do care about the legal system and the delicate balance when we pick and choose what is ok to let slide. Any politicians you can think of that are allowed to let slide? NOT OK!!!

The laws are the laws....the laws are not creative based on what others think are silly.....follow them until they are changed....or take responsibility when you dont. No crying. Balanced enough for ya?


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Brew said:


> No debate from me but,you asked the question. "I give you all the seed bearing herbs & plants to use" seems pretty clear cut, doesn't say except for weed & shrooms.


Shrooms don't need authorization/approval. Just a long weekend.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Brew said:


> No debate from me but,you asked the question. "I give you all the seed bearing herbs & plants to use" seems pretty clear cut, doesn't say except for weed & shrooms.


Shrooms aren't seed bearing herbs - but that is the reference I was referring to.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

MarkU said:


> Shrooms don't need authorization/approval. Just a long weekend.


And a tea pitcher.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Lots of stuff that i want to do that some may think is silly....i know i could get in trouble for. I make a choice and i face the consequences. Period.

Starts when we are kids so that by the time we are 23 we dont do stupid mess because we KNOW it can haunt us forever.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

What about mescaline?


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

below


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Rubberback said:


> What about mescaline?


What about it? Got some to share? I'll trade you 2 oz's of weed I found next to this weed bust site, I was driving by..


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

MarkU said:


> What about it? Got some to share?


Nope. But I guarantee with these cool morning & the dew there is some good shrooms up here in these hills. Arizona is the spot for mescaline.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Oso Blanco said:


> You are looking at this the wrong way. The guy will not get off Scot free and that is the point others are making. I will try to make my point. My oldest son was speeding and when the LEO was turning around my son made two right hand turns and saw the LEO behind him and he pulled over. They charged him with evading and he did not fight it or try to get it reduced. It was a class 3 felony. That charge has hunted him and it will be there forever.
> 
> This young man is going to pay something. Did you see the post about the fees that will be involved. I do agree that with 2 oz it is not his first rodeo.


If he was speeding take the ticket. If he wasnt evading then why did he not contest it??????? That seems another foolish thing. Again...if he didnt contest it and he takes it then you face those consequences. Bad move to not contest the evading....

People trying to get out of stuff they knowingly did do is what this is about. Do what you want with mj or speeding IDC but dont cry when you get caught.

If you get pulled over for speeding and you absolutely werent then fight it. Personally I have never once been pulled over that i didnt absolutely deserve it. The law, broken law, and punishment all fit.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

MarkU said:


> Oh well, you're still winning in my book. I still don't understand your problem with asking a question. On a basically anonymous website, where no one would know, who you are talking about.
> 
> As far as having friends who ask me for help, or vise versa. I have plenty I can rely on, as they can rely on me. I assure you, they wouldn't be bothered in the least. If I asked for some anonymous help in a forum. That's the beauty of anonymity.
> 
> Feel free to disagree with me. That's your choice. Not everyone is wound as tight, as you apparently are.


Done. we'll agree to disagree.
I was just raised that you take care of you own. Period. Family matters are private and stay private. If I decided to share a matter like this with a close friend, at least I know my friends would not run to the internet and post the subject. That is all. Discussions held in confidence would stay that way. Now, if the father told the OP to please go ask as many people about this as possible, then I guess mission accomplished.

I guess we were raised in different eras.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

sgrem said:


> Doc was treating my cancer. He said if i thought i needed so i could have an appetitie he could get it but that it was absolutely bad for me and he wouldnt recommend it if i was tough enough to do otherwise.


Wow. In Texas? Thats illegal as hell. Hope you reported him and they took his medical license away. Compassion for his patients is no excuse. Sounds a bit French to me.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

sgrem said:


> As said above. There are laws and punishments for breaking them. Jaywalking and murder have different punishments for a reason.
> 
> Ive jaywalked plenty.....cuz i dont care about the punishment. I have broken traffic laws and understand what will happen if i get pulled over. I carry concealed and will use my weapon if i am forced to in last option to ultimately defend.....TO MAKE SURE it wont be murder.


And if the penalty for jaywalking was the same for murder, most reasonble people would consider it an unjust penality. Which is the point.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Saved my life from stage 4 type B aggressive Cancer. MD Anderson told me to go home and die. My doc saved my life....hope his medical license saves hundreds more.

I dont follow MJ kaka so didnt know the difference and dont care. He said its bad for me and that was enough. Didnt need more bad for me going on...


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

poppadawg said:


> And if the penalty for jaywalking was the same for murder, most reasonble people would consider it an unjust penality. Which is the point.


What if murder penalty was same as jaywalking penalty....???

ridiculous argument dude.... The law and penalties for breaking are pretty clear.

IDC if you smoke...blaze up....grow a farm and enjoy your pursuit of happiness. Dont cry and try to get out of the penalties for that choice. Silly or not silly matters not to me.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

poppadawg said:


> Young people do stupid stuff. So do old people. Hi o woefully he gets a break and learns that it ain't a good idea to be running around with a bunch of weed. Waste of tax dollars to be pursueing this kind of nonsense. Time to decriminalize at the very minimum





poppadawg said:


> And everybody that drank during prohibition should've been thrown in jail. Not all laws are created evil. Blow jobs used to be illegal as well. Think of all the grandma's that should have served time. Yep there is a good chance Maw Maw participated. The idea that a kid should pay the rest of his life for a youthful indiscretion is pretty hard core. It is a bad law. And the majority of Texans see it that way





poppadawg said:


> If they busted every college kid that had smoked dope, white collar middle class America would no longer exist. Or any CEOs for that matter. Locking people up for silly reasons in a country that prides itself on being free is not a good idea. And it is very very expensive





poppadawg said:


> A lot of Americans hope that our country continues to evolve and that silly, unjust laws will be repealed.





poppadawg said:


> Wow. In Texas?* Thats illegal as hell. Hope you reported him and they took his medical license away. Compassion for his patients is no excuse.* Sounds a bit French to me.


Brahh? I thought you were all cool and stuff. Against unjust expensive laws, bro? Fighting the man, brough? Powah to duh peepoh, brow?

You are just one of them, bro sad3sm


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

One of what? I smoked weed in college. Most everyone did. I can empathize with a 23 year old getting busted. It would be a dam shame if it haunted him the rest of his life and kept him from achieving all that he is capable of. his. No mystery here. I think the laws are unreasonable, silly, and intrusive as hell. There is a saying, "Dont tread on me." Are you pro unjust laws?"


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Im pro laws and accountability. Imagine all people could be if they were accountable....responsible.... I dont get to choose which laws are unjust. Until they are changed we have to choose to follow them or be ACCOUNTABLE when you are caught breaking them.

Maybe he can teach his kids and break the cycle for the next generation for how much it has haunted him and followed him his whole life. Sure wish someone would have told him how much it sucks when you make that choice and get caught....but they didnt....so he will have to tell the next.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

poppadawg said:


> One of what? I smoked weed in college.* Most everyone did.* I can empathize with a 23 year old getting busted. It would be a dam shame if it haunted him the rest of his life and kept him from achieving all that he is capable of. his. No mystery here. I think the laws are unreasonable, silly, and intrusive as hell. There is a saying, "Dont tread on me." Are you pro unjust laws?"


I have been all over the world. Denmark.... The Hague .... England, Africa, Greece .... all over the vacation destination coastlines way down south .... some areas where drugs like that are very common and accepted. I spent 8 years in College and some of my masters degree later.... Never have seen drugs in my entire life. Most everyone I hung with was the same. I know a few now that did...and I have a few friends that do....but most everyone as described is not what i experienced at all for the friends i kept in my life.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

batmaninja said:


> ......pick and choose what laws or rules they want to enforce. The kid knew the risks and decided the reward was greater. Now he has to deal with the consequences.
> 
> Kid should learn consequences and accountability, not that rules are for the other guy.


I summed up my thoughts earlier. Here they are again.

You want to let a probable dealer walk and throw a practicing Dr out on the street. I disagree with that.

I was around weed enough that I know that 2 ounces is A LOT of weed. At 23, I am guessing the kid is at least a senior. He probably made some good money selling weed at school (I want to say that is a felony), he shouldn't have a problem paying a "tax" to the man. Again, the guy with the gallon ziplock full of weed knew it was illegal before he got pinched.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

2 ounces is NOT A LOT... that is definitely an amount generally associated with personal use. This is probably one of the reasons a lot of folks on here would like to see the kid get off without having the full effects of the law come down on him


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

batmaninja said:


> I summed up my thoughts earlier. Here they are again.
> 
> You want to let a probable dealer walk and throw a practicing Dr out on the street. I disagree with that.
> 
> I was around weed enough that I know that 2 ounces is A LOT of weed. At 23, I am guessing the kid is at least a senior. He probably made some good money selling weed at school (I want to say that is a felony), he shouldn't have a problem paying a "tax" to the man. Again, the guy with the gallon ziplock full of weed knew it was illegal before he got pinched.


You make the assumption that he is probably hardcore drug dealer. I make an assumption that he is probably an alright college kid that did a dumbazz thing. If you are right he will probably get busted again. If I am right he will go on to be a responsible member of society. Time will tell. The bottom line is the weed laws are antiquated. And it does society no good to pursue, prosecute, and lock up individuals that break those laws. Go chase real criminals for gawds sake.
The crack about stripping the Doc's license was facetious. It is ironic that the 23 yo should should face the full wrath of the law, but it is ok if the doc distributes it.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

He lives in the wrong state for weed smoking. In Colorado, the officer would have given him a high 5 and said he had real criminals to go catch.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't care WHY he had 2 Os of weed. Just that he was compident in the laws before hand. If he was, he should put his big boy now pants on. 

An ounce of hydro on a college campus went for $400-$500 over a decade ago. That's a lot money for a college kid to have spent on his personal supply.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Spirit said:


> Shrooms aren't seed bearing herbs - but that is the reference I was referring to.


I think the ancient Hebrew word for seed & spore is the same and it was just lost in translation. :rotfl:


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

batmaninja said:


> I don't care WHY he had 2 Os of weed. Just that he was compident in the laws before hand. If he was, he should put his big boy now pants on.
> 
> An ounce of hydro on a college campus went for $400-$500 over a decade ago. That's a lot money for a college kid to have spent on his personal supply.


Rumor has it $250-300 buys ya an oz around Houston these days. It's harvest time in Cali so that'll come down a bit soon.:ac550:


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

sgrem said:


> I have been all over the world.....Never have seen drugs in my entire life. Most everyone I hung with was the same....


I'm assuming you meant illegal drugs? Surely you and your friends have surely seen booze and cigarettes. So your opinion on mj is based solely on legality?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

He got caught. They have been & will continue to smoke it. Everyone has seen it & most have smoked it. I just hate to see something like this ruin his life. Pay money & get him off.


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

sgrem said:


> If he was speeding take the ticket. If he wasnt evading then why did he not contest it??????? That seems another foolish thing. Again...if he didnt contest it and he takes it then you face those consequences. Bad move to not contest the evading....
> 
> People trying to get out of stuff they knowingly did do is what this is about. Do what you want with mj or speeding IDC but dont cry when you get caught.
> 
> If you get pulled over for speeding and you absolutely werent then fight it. Personally I have never once been pulled over that i didnt absolutely deserve it. The law, broken law, and punishment all fit.


 Knowing your opinion makes me think you do not have kids or kids old enough to get in trouble. I know he is 23 but, they never stop being your kids.

I never saw where the OP said he wanted to get him off. 2 oz in Texas is still serious and cannot be compared to a speeding ticket. So if you were charged with this you would just lay down in front of the DA and say do what you want. Good plan! They will break it off in your Snickers maker.

My son was 20 when this happened and he did not tell my practice wife or me about it. He is in his 30s now with a wife and two kids of his own. He has a great job and this is the only do over he would like to do in his life so far.

If this is the guy's first trouble with the law he should have a second chance if he keeps his nose clean.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

Cheaper to deal with possession than a DWI, was probably just on the way home. Happens to the best of us. I used a lawyer named Robert Johnson back in the nineties, he's in Houston. High dollar but worth it. Now, back to arguing about who is more righteous.


----------



## stinkypete (Oct 2, 2015)

Oso Blanco said:


> So does MJ.


No actually it doesnt. There has never been a real scientific study done by an impartial lab that shows any proven medical benefit of marijuana. The only studies that have shown any positive result were done by pro-legalization groups and their science was shown to be bogus. 
There are many people who seem to have positive results from treating glaucoma and cancer symptoms with marijuana. But none of the results have been proven. Its no different than the placebo effect. For the record I am fully against legalization for recreational use. Potheads are the most aggravating douchbags I have ever dealt with even worse than drunks. I dont have a problem with treating real medical issues with it. If some suffering with cancer, MS, or some other debilatating issue gets some relief real or imagined from it then it should be available.
Oh and OPs buddy didnt have 2oz for personal use. Kids dealing in the dorms. Lucky he didnt get his butt handed to him.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Oso Blanco said:


> Knowing your opinion makes me think you do not have kids or kids old enough to get in trouble. I know he is 23 but, they never stop being your kids.
> 
> I never saw where the OP said he wanted to get him off. 2 oz in Texas is still serious and cannot be compared to a speeding ticket. So if you were charged with this you would just lay down in front of the DA and say do what you want. Good plan! They will break it off in your Snickers maker.
> 
> ...


Have a 14 year old daughter that is a freshman in HS. She has wiped her hands clean of a bunch of her old friends that have gotten caught up in some form of drugs or another....or some other form of unacceptable behavior....She learned that from me.

If I choose to break the law and am charged then yes I would have to go through the legal process and face the music.

Your boy chose to lay down and take it. He should have stood up for his innocence. Also should of had the confidence to face the music with his parents and seek advice. My kiddo has done this in scary situations for her for sure. Every time. Knowing she will be in trouble...she still owns up very much to bombing a test or one of her friends caught with drugs or some little girl being sexually active and she wants me to come get her to take her home etc. she has the confidence to talk to me about it and take her punishment which is severe at our house.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Your friend should get the best lawyer that they can afford, to make sure there is no conviction.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

A lot of the do gooders against weed don't have a problem drinking and driving. Oh I only had 1 beer officer. 

2ozs ain't squat. I usually bought a qp. Much more economical.

Yes if he got popped this ain't his first time to smoke, just first time to get caught.
Hire a good attorney and get da.

I hope this works out ok for him. I wish it was legal. I know when I retire and don't have to take any test I will be on my front porch smoking and drank in my whiskey.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Right now it is not legal, I know first hand the havoc it can wreak in your life because of that unfortunate fact. I do however support its legalization, and when it is, I WILL become a farmer!


----------



## Brass Monkey (Sep 2, 2012)

Better call Saul.


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

*Really*



sgrem said:


> Have a 14 year old daughter that is a freshman in HS. She has wiped her hands clean of a bunch of her old friends that have gotten caught up in some form of drugs or another....or some other form of unacceptable behavior....She learned that from me.
> 
> If I choose to break the law and am charged then yes I would have to go through the legal process and face the music.
> 
> Your boy chose to lay down and take it. He should have stood up for his innocence. Also should of had the confidence to face the music with his parents and seek advice. My kiddo has done this in scary situations for her for sure. Every time. Knowing she will be in trouble...she still owns up very much to bombing a test or one of her friends caught with drugs or some little girl being sexually active and she wants me to come get her to take her home etc. she has the confidence to talk to me about it and take her punishment which is severe at our house.


 You are so full of poop your eyes are brown.

If I choose to break the law and am charged then yes I would have to go through the legal process and face the music.

You would not hire a lawyer? That is all the OP was asking. You would not hire a lawyer for your kid if they were in trouble? You would throw them to the DA and say whatever. Yea right.

Hold on to your but (Sic). I never spoke ill of other peoples kids until my kids were grown and adults. My youngest daughter was a hand full until 19. She is now working on her masters.

I will agree to disagree with you but, I am 16 years your senior and have a good grasp on life.

Kids need a second chance.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

poppadawg said:


> Nothing personal, but you are so anti, that your own Doc told you to partake to help you heal, and you refused. I doubt that you could have a balanced viewpoint. Are you that biased on all medications or just mj?


A viewpoint's a viewpoint. You're trying to invalidate his, because you say it isn't "balanced". What kind of balanced viewpoint should we have about, say, pedophilia? I'm not comparing marijuana use to pedophilia. Just saying that it's possible to have a very reasoned viewpoint that is also very "anti".

The truth is, I don't believe marijuana is any worse for you than alcohol. But if it was legal, I still wouldn't use it. That doesn't make me some extremist. I don't have a Twitter account, either - I think that sitting around all day writing 100 character messages about your breakfast, or your zits, is unhealthy. I choose not to participate.



sgrem said:


> *The laws are the laws*....the laws are not creative based on what others think are silly.....*follow them until they are changed*....or take responsibility when you dont. No crying. Balanced enough for ya?


That's pretty much it. There are ways to get laws changed. Until that happens, you follow the law or you take a calculated risk. If the punishment is more than you're willing to chance, you probably shouldn't be breaking that law.

You know, if we REALLY wanted to reduce traffic deaths, we could make the penalty for speeding be a public flogging. I guarantee we would have a lot less reckless driving, and a lot fewer accidents. That law would have very little support. But the marijuana laws DO have enough support to stay in place. Expecting society to simply ignore a law because you don't like it is a really bad practice. So is making laws and then refusing to enforce them. History says that people get used to breaking some laws, and start to ignore them all. That has a lot to do with why we are no longer a part of England.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Oso Blanco said:


> You are so full of poop your eyes are brown.
> 
> If I choose to break the law and am charged then yes I would have to go through the legal process and face the music.
> 
> ...


WHAT!!! Never once did i say dont get a lawyer. The point is from some of the comments that say "oh its ok....he a good guy and if he just wasnt mixed up in all this he would be a superchamp....let him go and all other pot heads. These laws are silly and we should just turn the other way and let them get high all they want cuz i dont think it should be against the law."

Absolutely get a lawyer and go thru the law process correctly. If my kid was in law trouble she would get help. If she did something stupid and got a deserving trip to jail she will learn her lesson in there before i come get her and she knows it. She can call me for help anytime anywhere and will get it......after the fact is too late.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

go ahead an have at it you will get what you are looking for


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

sgrem said:


> I dont follow MJ kaka so didnt know the difference and dont care. He said its bad for me and that was enough. Didnt need more bad for me going on...


If smoking excessive amounts of grass or eating excessive amounts of trout caught in Galveston bay were bad for your health I would not be typing this post...Jus Sayin.


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

Thanks to the few that really gave some good advice! I do think he needs to learn a lesson. But I do not think he needs to have his life ruined over this. He is working hard and made a mistake. Should his mother and family been more involved as to what was going on? Yes... It's sad when the OP opens up the thread the next day to find 6 more pages of crazy post and does not even want to review the thread for more advice...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

FishFinder said:


> Thanks to the few that really gave some good advice! I do think he needs to learn a lesson. But I do not think he needs to have his life ruined over this. He is working hard and made a mistake. Should his mother and family been more involved as to what was going on? Yes... It's sad when the OP opens up the thread the next day to find 6 more pages of crazy post and does not even want to review the thread for more advice...


I agree & I'm guilty but it is the internet, you just learn to weed through the junk & laugh & take the good. Dang, In said weed. LOL 
I hope the boy gets off. Good luck.


----------



## lil mambo (Jul 22, 2009)

sgrem said:


> Have a 14 year old daughter that is a freshman in HS. She has wiped her hands clean of a bunch of her old friends that have gotten caught up in some form of drugs or another....or some other form of unacceptable behavior....She learned that from me.
> 
> If I choose to break the law and am charged then yes I would have to go through the legal process and face the music.
> 
> Your boy chose to lay down and take it. He should have stood up for his innocence. Also should of had the confidence to face the music with his parents and seek advice. My kiddo has done this in scary situations for her for sure. Every time. Knowing she will be in trouble...she still owns up very much to bombing a test or one of her friends caught with drugs or some little girl being sexually active and she wants me to come get her to take her home etc. she has the confidence to talk to me about it and take her punishment which is severe at our house.


 Isn't this the same daughter that you taught to lie to the teachers so she would not get an unexcused absence when you guys went hunting, fishing and camping. Nothing wrong with taking a kid out of school to participate in those activities but you are the last person who should be telling people to follow the laws and claiming yourself to be mr. accountability. Knew you were full of chit back then and you only proved it on this thread. You think it's alright for someone elses kid to take the rap for a victimless crime but your lil precious should be able to slide. You are a hypocrite plain and simple.


----------



## Flippin' Crazee (May 14, 2015)

I've been through the process, it was my first time to "get caught". I was charged with a felony possession charge, i contacted several lawyers with their prices ranging from $2,500 - $7,000 for retainer. I went with a lawyer that i felt good about and he cost me $2,500. We made a plea bargain with the DA and i ended up with 5 years felony probation with deferred adjudication and 240 hours of community service. I did all of my community service hours on time, paid my fees every month on time and was let off of probation after 3 years due to good bahaviour.
The only mistake i made was that i had an option of a misdemeanor charge with 90 days in jail or a felony charge with deferred adjudication and no jail time. I took the felony charge because i did not want to lose my job while being locked up for 90 days. That was 8 years ago and it took my 7 years of being a good boy before i was able to pass a background check and get my TWIC card for the work i do.

Hire a lawyer and take the plea and he will end up with probation and community service hours.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

FishFinder said:


> Thanks to the few that really gave some good advice! I do think he needs to learn a lesson. But I do not think he needs to have his life ruined over this. He is working hard and made a mistake. Should his mother and family been more involved as to what was going on? Yes... It's sad when the OP opens up the thread the next day to find 6 more pages of crazy post and does not even want to review the thread for more advice...


I understand what you're saying. Things take on a life of their own here, and sometimes people pile on. We're living in a society that makes people all edgy and crazy-like.

You asked what the guy is facing, and what he should do. You want the truth? Nobody can tell you what he's facing.

Is he white? I hate the way everything seems to get turned into a race thing these days, and I hate the way people play the race card at the drop of a hat. But the fact is, when it comes to our legal system, being white is a distinct advantage. Anyone who thinks otherwise should go join a jail ministry and see who is behind bars. I know, I know, certain "demographics" are committing more crimes. But go to a jail or prison and see if you come out thinking exactly the same way you used to. (I'm sure I'll catch all sorts of poop over that, but those people will never take the time to actually see for themselves, so there's nothing I can do about that.)

Is the family wealthy? There's a thread going about traffic tickets that says you can pay a guy 300 bucks, and make a ticket go away. I know someone who made a game violation go away by handing 1,500 bucks to an attorney. My nephew got into some pretty big drug trouble. The (rich) kid who was with him is now living down at the family ranch in South Texas, chilling for a year. Same place, same time, same crime.

What county is he in? The kid had two ounces of weed. (I'll put a picture of one ounce below.) That's about $700 dollars worth. Even in states where it's legal, it's $500 worth. (I bet you've never seen anyone rolling with 700 bucks worth of beer in the bed.) Some places take a dim view of that. Some places have preferred vendors, and they tend to deal harshly with interlopers. San Antonio's new DA used to deal, and has a soft spot. He favors programs for drug offenses, rather than more harsh penalties.

What should he do? Hire an attorney. Hire the best, most connected attorney he can afford. Do NOT ask for the weed back, so that he can sell it to pay for the attorney.  Don't do anything stupid, like get a traffic ticket, or get busted a second time while this case is pending. People do it all the time.

The one piece of advice that boneheads constantly ignore? STOP smoking weed right now, so that he can give a clean p test, if one is demanded. It's sort of hard to tell a judge you've learned your lesson, if you keep showing up with stuff in your system.

Much as I hate to say it, you think the kid doesn't deserve to "have his life ruined" because he's a good kid. But he did the exact same thing as a whole bunch of people that you would think are bad people. The point of the legal system isn't supposed to be to ruin peoples' lives. It's to encourage people to follow the laws we make, and to provide consequences when they don't. When we start deciding that some people "deserve" consequences, while some people don't, the system is subject to abuse. And that's ultimately responsible for a lot of the comments you read. Some people favor applying the laws subjectively, and some don't.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

lil mambo said:


> Isn't this the same daughter that you taught to lie to the teachers so she would not get an unexcused absence when you guys went hunting, fishing and camping. Nothing wrong with taking a kid out of school to participate in those activities but you are the last person who should be telling people to follow the laws and claiming yourself to be mr. accountability. Knew you were full of chit back then and you only proved it on this thread. You think it's alright for someone elses kid to take the rap for a victimless crime but your lil precious should be able to slide. You are a hypocrite plain and simple.


whatever dude.... I have broken traffic laws. Sometimes i get a warning...sometimes I get a ticket. Dont care and dont cry for my choice.

Dude broke a drug law. Go thru the law process and let a judge do as they will. They will decide to let him off with less....or throw the book at him. I dont care if he uses or does whatever. Dont cry for your choice.

I take my daughter out of school for family activities. I write a note that says family emergency. If the school accepts it or balks at that and puts excused or unexcused....dont care....we dont cry for our choice.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I love it,,, famous words,,, "NOT ME, A FRIEND!"


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

waterspout said:


> I love it,,, famous words,,, "NOT ME, A FRIEND!"


:headknock:bounce::headknock


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

More famous words. I found it.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Spirit said:


> No, the risk is too high. If it were legal, would I? Absolutely.


Maybe the high is worth the risk.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I think I can sum it all up for the OP. Everybody seems to be in agreement on one thing. The family should hire the very best lawyer they possibly can so the young man can get the very best deal attainable. So hopefully he can get off with as light as possible so this extremely stupid choice is not a detriment to the rest of his life. But if his family doesn't have money he should throw himself on the mercy of the court and hope and pray it doesn't ruin the rest of his life. 
Don't do the crime if you don't have the bucks to avoid doing the time.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Then and now*

A *taboo* is a vehement prohibition of an action based on the belief that such behavior is either too sacred or too accursed for ordinary individuals to undertake, under threat of supernatural punishment. Such prohibitions are present in virtually all societies.

When I was this guys age weed was considered "taboo". Of course there were other things that fell in the same category but I am pretty sure it was drilled into the heads of many young people in that period of time that if you get caught with it don't bother calling home. As a matter of fact just about anything that got you into the cop shop was a don't call home offense. It's funny though weed topped the list and it made young people want it even more. I tend to agree with Poppadawg. It's all about the choices you make that decides which path you will take through life. Regardless of the outcome this guy needs to take a long hard look at himself and ask is this the way I want to go? Tough love can go a long way and it wasn't invented yesterday.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Get best lawyer he/she can...period

fwiw, the laws need to be changed. Just spent the last several days laying in a hospital bed getting IV's of morphine every 4 hours


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

lil mambo said:


> Isn't this the same daughter that you taught to lie to the teachers so she would not get an unexcused absence when you guys went hunting, fishing and camping. Nothing wrong with taking a kid out of school to participate in those activities but you are the last person who should be telling people to follow the laws and claiming yourself to be mr. accountability. Knew you were full of chit back then and you only proved it on this thread. You think it's alright for someone elses kid to take the rap for a victimless crime but your lil precious should be able to slide. You are a hypocrite plain and simple.


So many angels in this place, I'm surprised we're not bumping wings and dropping to the ground, some of you guy's should give it a break! Mambo, you're chit gets old!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

stinkypete said:


> No actually it doesn't. *There has never been a real scientific study done by an impartial lab that shows any proven medical benefit of marijuana. The only studies that have shown any positive result were done by pro-legalization groups and their science was shown to be bogus. *
> There are many people who seem to have positive results from treating glaucoma and cancer symptoms with marijuana. But none of the results have been proven. Its no different than the placebo effect. For the record I am fully against legalization for recreational use. Potheads are the most aggravating douchbags I have ever dealt with even worse than drunks. I don't have a problem with treating real medical issues with it. If some suffering with cancer, MS, or some other debilitating issue gets some relief real or imagined from it then it should be available.
> Oh and OP's buddy didn't have 2 oz for personal use. Kids dealing in the dorms. Lucky he didn't get his butt handed to him.


Please don't put facts into a thread about marijuana. You will drive the natives crazy...


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

I've seen bales of weed on PINS but no clue what 2 oz looks like, so how much weed is 2 oz?


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

SO to the OP: He will probably get 1 year probation and get DA. He will have to do community service and see a probation officer. It's a class B misdemeanor in most places. Good luck to the kid. At age 23 he may not be considered a kid but I didn't "grow up" til I was 28.


----------



## lil mambo (Jul 22, 2009)

Ted Gentry said:


> So many angels in this place, I'm surprised we're not bumping wings and dropping to the ground, some of you guy's should give it a break! Mambo, you're chit gets old!


You would have to understand it before it got old. Sorry lightning you just don't have the grey matter between your ears for it to get old. You might want to stick to the cartoons. Just sayin

PS. If you are too dumb to use the ignore button don't come complaining about what bothers you lil lady. No one wants to hear your whining.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Man this subject always brings out the worst/best in everyone.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

mstrelectricman said:


> Man this subject always brings out the worst/best in everyone.


Yep, same with tattoos and alcohol. Good times.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

google pic of 2 oz.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok just call this guy..


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

You would think since its legal in some states they would at least reduce the penalty in other states. Na, that would make to much sense.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Rubberback said:


> You would think since its legal in some states they would at least reduce the penalty in other states. Na, that would make to much sense.


I'd expect them to do the exact opposite and raise the penalties especially if the state borders a state that does allow it.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

DSL_PWR said:


> I'd expect them to do the exact opposite and raise the penalties especially if the state borders a state that does allow it.


I know! Guy comes back from col. & he has smoked his brains out. While the guy in Texas is doing time. Go figure.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

they just release thousands of drug offenses from jails and prisons. makes no sense.

from now through november thousand more will be release for drug offenses.





The Justice Department is set to release about 6,000 inmates early from prison â€” the largest one-time release of federal prisoners â€” in an effort to reduce overcrowding and provide relief to drug offenders who received harsh sentences over the past three decades, according to U.S. officials.

The inmates from federal prisons nationwide will be set free by the departmentâ€™s Bureau of Prisons between Oct. 30 and Nov. 2. About two-thirds of them will go to halfway houses and home confinement before being put on supervised release. About one-third are foreign citizens who will be quickly deported, officials said.

The early releases follow action by the U.S. Sentencing Commission â€” an independent agency that sets sentencing policies for federal crimes â€” that reduced the potential punishment for future drug offenders last year and then made that change retroactive.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

waterspout said:


> they just release thousands of drug offenses from jails and prisons. makes no sense.
> 
> from now through november thousand more will be release for drug offenses.
> 
> ...


Yea! Its messed up. One guy sits in a state & smokes it legally. The other guy smokes it in a state where its illegal. The legal state guy has no problem. The illegal guy is hooked & needs rehab but where its legal he is fine & life goes on. Welcome to America. LMAO


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

DSL_PWR said:


> Please don't put facts into a thread about marijuana. You will drive the natives crazy...


weed is like a chiropractor, they both make you feel good for a little while for some cash but it wears off and nothing gets fixed


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Lone-Star said:


> I've seen bales of weed on PINS but no clue what 2 oz looks like, so how much weed is 2 oz?


about half a sammich bag


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Your sammich bags must me Gallon size


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

dbarham said:


> Your sammich bags must me Gallon size


Smoke that much dope-need a big sammich


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

my advice


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> weed is like a chiropractor, they both make you feel good for a little while for some cash but it wears off and nothing gets fixed


kind of like lawns, constantly need mowing...


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

There needs to be an ongoing, "Let's Discuss Weed" thread. Then every time weed is mentioned, instead of hijacking that thread, we can just pull the "Lets Discuss Weed" thread up and rehash it again.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

dbarham said:


> Your sammich bags must me Gallon size


I am fat batman


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> weed is like a chiropractor, they both make you feel good for a little while for some cash but it wears off and nothing gets fixed


Its also like a beer, they both do that same thing. Except beer, then nothings fixed plus your rockin' the beer gut.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

DSL_PWR said:


> kind of like lawns, constantly need mowing...


bad analogy fake doogie howser


----------



## fishinmajician (Jun 20, 2006)

Stupid never gets fixed either Gilbert. What a moron you are.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

DSL_PWR said:


> kind of like lawns, constantly need mowing...


.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert is just misunderstood. :ac550::rotfl: :cheers:


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

fishinmajician said:


> stupid never gets fixed either gilbert. What a moron you are.


BOOM!!

:d


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> I am fat batman


#FatMexicanJethroBodine


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> bad analogy fake doogie howser


haha


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

fishinmajician said:


> Stupid never gets fixed either Gilbert. What a moron you are.


You are going to hurt his 1 feeling.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

lil mambo said:


> You would have to understand it before it got old. Sorry lightning you just don't have the grey matter between your ears for it to get old. You might want to stick to the cartoons. Just sayin
> 
> PS. If you are too dumb to use the ignore button don't come complaining about what bothers you lil lady. No one wants to hear your whining.


Why would I want to ignore a dummy like you, you're cheap entertainment and always good for a laugh, keep up the good work dummy!


----------



## popo1984 (Apr 2, 2009)

Charles Adams


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Don't break the law*

But if you do pay da man and get past go-- or IF you have deep pockets spend lots of cash for the justice you want

You play you pay - a little LEARNED responsibility just might make him a man someday --


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

GMTK said:


> What county was he arrested in? That can make a difference as not all do pre-trial diversion.
> 
> Also, his attorney needs to request to have it weighed by the lab. This will be more precise and hopefully it falls below 2 ounces and drops to a B misdemeanor.
> 
> ...


Thread probably should have just ended here.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

2oz of gooood makes quite a few fish whistles


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

matagordamudskipper said:


> 2oz of gooood makes quite a few fish whistles


and if its that good, they really work. fish come from miles away:rotfl:


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

iridered2003 said:


> and if its that good, they really work. fish come from miles away:rotfl:


Only the finest! Puff puff pray


----------

